# Video: Model Y on Arctic Ice



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Devons76 (Nov 7, 2020)

Very impressive. This speaks to me specifically since I live in a climate much like they show in the video for nearly half the year. I have no doubts about the performance. I am curious about battery longevity when it comes to extreme temperature swings. In the depth of winter here (December thru March) it can easily reach below -40 (C or F, same thing) and in the summers we're typically around 25-30C (77-86F) but can break 40C (104F). Pretty big range. And it can happen quickly. Last week I was running outside with shorts and a t-shirt at 20C. Less than a week later and we got hit with 8 inches of snow and -20C.

Anyone out here in Telsa owners land have some data on their battery who live in the prairie provinces of Canada?


----------

